# *No longer available* Brand new. Pay postage only.



## Polite (16 May 2019)

Free to a good home.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (31 May 2019)

How can this possibly be the top trending post of the last two months. What's going on on this forum. Do we have to start a spoke war or something to breathe some life into it?


----------



## Polite (31 May 2019)

I could take offence to your comments and view them as an act of jealousy because nobody reads anything you post but instead I’ll update the post as it’s no longer available.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (31 May 2019)

Polite said:


> I could take offence to your comments and view them as an act of jealousy because nobody reads anything you post but instead I’ll update the post as it’s no longer available.




You read me wrong, friend. I am genuinely confused as how a post with no replies can be trending. My confusion has no bearing on the content or the poster. To me, a trending thread is one with lots of activity.


----------



## Polite (31 May 2019)

It was tongue in cheek, no offence taken at all (I even tried to put a funny face type emoji!)

To be honest, I agree and I think the counter is wrong because, as you say, no activity at all.

For what it's worth the book is now in the secondhand Oxfam bookshop.


----------

